# should i have my blind deaf cat put to sleep?



## seagull77 (Feb 6, 2012)

hello i hope you dont mind me jumping in on this forum and apologies for length, i just wanted to ask a question to fellow cat lovers.

my cat will be 20 in a few weeks and i've had her since she was a kitten (and i was a teenager) she has a had a long and happy life as the center of my world. 2 years ago i gave birth to twins and a year ago we moved from a one bedroom flat to a big crumbling house and 6 weeks later she went suddenly and profoundly blind (she has been going deaf for a few years).

she sleeps for most of the time but when she is a wake she is pretty miserable. She is scared of the twins (who are very good with animals and do not touch her unless we say its ok) she sits on my knee for about 30mins every evening and is happy and purring and if it is very warm she will sit in the garden happily, but the rest of the time she is lost and confused in the house and wanderers around crying, i think she is too old to learn and quite senile. She has to sleep in the kitchen on her own at night (she always slept in my bed before) because she keeps waking us up and often crys (my husband cannot cope with her crying as well as two babies!).

Other than arthritus, blindness and partial deafness she is in remarkably good health and the vet says she could go on for 3 or more years. I feel so guilty about her unhappiness but i also feel so guilty about even thinking about having her put to sleep. What would you do? thank you for any advice


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i wouldnt feel guilty you are thinking about what is best for your pet x
this is a horrible choice, i had to make it for my gerbil last year. it sounds like letting her go would be the kindest thing as living when you are scared and unhappy is not living at all really x
i hope i helped.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe think about rehoming her? It would be hard with a cat you've had for so long, but can a friend or relative take her in, with a quieter household?


----------



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure I can offerr anything of great wisdom but didnt want to look & not respond. Someone will be able to offer some good advice im sure. Not got much experience with cats but had this with dogs before. Its always a very hard decision to make. You know her best, if she is happy being in a more confined area where she is more confident & secure I wld perhaps suggest that. Speak to the vet to check she is not unwell which is making her feel miserable in case it is something that can be helped. best wishes. You will get lots of support on the forum whatever you decide


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It must be difficult for her adjusting to a new home and not being able to see, I just woudn´t put her to sleep if she is otherwise healthy. I would just try to make her last years comfortable and happy, maybe more time out on the lawn (they love that) and keepin her bed in a room without so much furniture (so she can get to know her way about without getting stressed).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I can imagine she is terribly unhappy in this big house she cannot figure out without seeing. Can't you make her a cosy cat room where she can find her way around easily, and where you can keep her company part of the time?
In the evening, you can take her into the living room with you so she can enjoy your comany.
You might even consider a single bed in the cat room, so you could sleep in her room with her, if not at night, at least for a little nap during the day. That way she will still feel part of the family, and she may be happier in her own safe room than getting lost in this big, unfamiliar house......


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I can imagine she is terribly unhappy in this big house she cannot figure out without seeing. Can't you make her a cosy cat room where she can find her way around easily, and where you can keep her company part of the time?
> In the evening, you can take her into the living room with you so she can enjoy your comany.
> You might even consider a single bed in the cat room, so you could sleep in her room with her, if not at night, at least for a little nap during the day. That way she will still feel part of the family, and she may be happier in her own safe room than getting lost in this big, unfamiliar house......


^^^^^^^^ EXACTLY what I would have suggested had it not already been said.

She's had to adapt to some big changes in her little life and her disabilities have made it harder for her. Cats don't do change very well at the best of times, never mind at 20yrs old with blindness & deafness to cope with.

She has been a wonderful companion to you for 20 years, now it's your turn to be one to her.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

If you can make changes as suggested (incl giving a little more time to settle) then try these but if you know in your heart of hearts that keeping her alive is cruel? I would be considering the pts option but only after discussing my welfare concerns fully with my vet. 
Hope this helps
x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel for you. I had a 20 year old cat who was deaf and probably about 90% blind, maybe more. I know how hard it is - they get disorientated and confused and do cry out alot. But at least mine knew his home, so it wasn't quite to bad. But we used to reset him quite often by putting him next to his litter tray or his catfood. I had him pts just over a year ago, as he started having other health issues on top of his thyroid and high blood pressure, and I felt his quality of life had deteriorated considerably.

The sudden blindness may have been caused by an underlying health issue, like untreated thyroid which causes high blood pressure and can cause the retina to become detached. This happened to my mums cat, and sadly she made the decision to have her put to sleep. 

I think, like others, have said, if there is any way to give her a confined area and spend more time in with her, that would be great, but appreciate that having twin babies will be very time consuming too. In the end, you are the best person to know how happy or not your cat is, and will make the decision because you love her, so will be doing your best for her right up to the end.

(((Big hugs)))


----------



## seagull77 (Feb 6, 2012)

thank you so much for all your kind words and advice, i'm glad that it wasnt just lots of people suggesting pts as i was expecting. i will try to make some changes put unfortunately we dont have a spare room that can just be for her so last night i reorganised the kitchen to make it more her space and put on a child gate to keep her in during the day and the kids out. i guess we will all make more effort to make her life better and see how she goes. 

her blindness was caused by high blood pressure but the vet says its not worth treating her for it now she is already blind as she gets very stressed about taking pills. She has had many tests for just about everything recently.

i just hope she goes like my last cat who slipped away (age 18) whilst napping in a patch of sunlight.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

If that was my girl I'd let her go to sleep, its not much of a life blind as well as death, one or the other yea but not both xx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

If I knew my cat was still getting moments of pleasure, and was not in pain, then I would do all I can to make the cat comfortable.

It sounds as if your cat is meowing due to confusion rather than pain. Remember, cats smell their way around, so can compensate without sight.

If it were my cat, I would set up a separate area (probably in the kitchen, study or living room or somewhere where I am likely to be and with a lower windows so breeze and sunlight can be felt) and put familiar items, as well as items of my clothing, with the cat. It is dependant on the layout of your home though.

If at any time I felt that my need to have her around was exceeding her ability to enjoy life, then I would let her go.

However, I think only the cat slave really knows when that moment is; when loving care turns into simply not wanting say goodbye.

Hugs, x


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont think there is any right or wrong answer, hun im just so sorry your companion of so many years is now deaf and blind 

i agree with what the other lady said about having a room for her?she will know your smell and im sure if shes in no pain she will still enjoy a cuddle and stroke from you.


its not much a fun life being deaf and blind so im sure if you decided to have your girl pts there would be plenty of support for what you are going through..

when it gets down to it you really need to do what is best for her... if shes 20 you have spent some long wonderful years with her, being 20 chances are shes not going to live much longer anyway(i hope you dont think im being mean) but she may just slip away ??

so sorry your having to make this decision , massive hugs for you and keep us updated ((hugs)) xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

seagull77 said:


> hello i hope you dont mind me jumping in on this forum and apologies for length, i just wanted to ask a question to fellow cat lovers.
> 
> my cat will be 20 in a few weeks and i've had her since she was a kitten (and i was a teenager) she has a had a long and happy life as the center of my world. 2 years ago i gave birth to twins and a year ago we moved from a one bedroom flat to a big crumbling house and 6 weeks later she went suddenly and profoundly blind (she has been going deaf for a few years).
> 
> ...


Tbh I would probably be thinking of pts. Being blind, arthritic & partially deaf must be incredibly traumatic for her especially now she is in a new home.

I don't think we should always wait for our animals to be in pain before we think of the option of having them pts but more about what their quality of life is now.

For 30mins of the day she is content, thats' not much out of 24hrs really. I don't mean to be harsh as I do understand how incredibly hard it is to make such a decision but from what you have posted I would not want her to 'go on' for another 3yrs but would rather do what is best for her now.


----------



## seagull77 (Feb 6, 2012)

just a quick update, last week she suffered a stroke and was clearly suffering so was put to sleep by the emergency vet. Thanks again for all your advice x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, they leave such a huge gap when they have been with us so long, I know.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. At least she had someone like you who loved her so much. RIP.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wonder if you subconsiously knew she was near to her time. All those years with her must have made you really close and in tune with her. It's so good that you were dedicated to her right up to the end and she has had a long and loved life which is all that we wish for our cats. I hope it doesn't take too long for your pain to ease.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

aww hugs x you gave your cat a lovely life and im sure she is now happily playing at rainbow bridge waiting for you xx


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She had a long and happy life with you. <3


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for updating us x and Im really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to let her go.

She takes all the wonderful years of love you gave her to the Rainbow Bridge.

Huge hugs x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

RIP little girl


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Run Free at Rainbow Bridge little one xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry, its realy hard to let them go but sometimes they have to :crying: run free at the bridge beautiful paws xxx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She lived a long and blessed life with you. Sleep tight, little one x.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Run free little girl, you can play with your old friend there and watch over mum.

you did the right thing, i am so sorry for your loss:crying:
xx


----------



## Joyjoy (Nov 18, 2017)

seagull77 said:


> hello i hope you dont mind me jumping in on this forum and apologies for length, i just wanted to ask a question to fellow cat lovers.
> 
> my cat will be 20 in a few weeks and i've had her since she was a kitten (and i was a teenager) she has a had a long and happy life as the center of my world. 2 years ago i gave birth to twins and a year ago we moved from a one bedroom flat to a big crumbling house and 6 weeks later she went suddenly and profoundly blind (she has been going deaf for a few years).
> 
> ...


----------



## Joyjoy (Nov 18, 2017)

seagull77 said:


> just a quick update, last week she suffered a stroke and was clearly suffering so was put to sleep by the emergency vet. Thanks again for all your advice x


So sorry


----------

